# Hypothetical grinder query



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm getting a bit ahead of myself here, as my espresso machine hasn't actually been delivered yet, but let's imagine that ultimately, I'm going to need a good grinder









Looking at a few pics on here they all look quite large?

I have a small kitchen with minimal worktop space, and I'll only be making one cup 90% of the time. I really need something with as small a footprint as possible, any thoughts?

Thank you

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> I'm getting a bit ahead of myself here, as my espresso machine hasn't actually been delivered yet, but let's imagine that ultimately, I'm going to need a good grinder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If a small footprint then the eureka mignion isn't a bad option but these grinders you talk off aren't as big as they look. Check forZajuve thread with his new grinder , it still fits under cupboards and his grinder is one of the biggest you can get . Plenty people run mazzer SJ in a kitchen with hopper mods.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

You're not getting ahead of yourself at all. The grinder is just as if not more important than the espresso machine.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I would put money on my Kitchen being smaller than yours and I have managed to fit in a Brasilia RR55-OD which isn't the smallest grinder around.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I concur with what the others have said here, commercial grinders can be adapted to be very kitchen freindly, even painted to match a decor or a SO wishes!! they are far superior in grind quality and will last a life time, some of them even look pretty nice too.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I concur with what the others have said here, commercial grinders can be adapted to be very kitchen freindly, even painted to match a decor or a SO wishes!! they are far superior in grind quality and will last a life time, some of them even look pretty nice too.


My SJ is a prime example of what Coffeechap is saying. It's a commercial grinder adapted to comfortably fit under my worktop and has been painted a lovely kitchen friendly colour of my choice. It takes up no more room than the"home"grinder it replaced and is infinitely better.

This is it next to a Silvia so you get an idea.










Do consider used commercial grinders.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

There is a little San remo grinder, the SRJ junior, frequently rebadged. I haven't used it, but Rob at Rave coffee reckons they arent bad.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

+1 for the commercial grinder advice. I've only had my second hand grinder for a matter if days but it's completely blown away my previous wee hand grinder. I've never owned a domestic grinder but the common advice you will get is that a commercial grinder will out perform it any day. Here's a shot of my set up...









I've not measured it but the footprint is probably similar to my classic. Once I mod the hopper the height will be significantly less also.

I guess the good thing is that there are plenty of options out there to suit your needs and budget and you'll get very good advice from people on here!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Semi commercial is a good route, but, I would say there are plenty of options which are not Mazzers


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

It's all about budget and space in the end. When people come and ask for £100 grinders, you can only guide them in one or two directions. I know people hate doing it, but some people have to make do and are completely satisfied with an Iberital or MDF and these grinders, for the money, are not bad.

However, if you have space, then a second hand commercial grinder represents both value for money and quality. But people must remember that these machines are made for bars so dosing is usually a necessity and the dosers are not often 100% at sweeping out every single grind. But if you just learn to put up and learn to love with their quirks, these grinders will give you a quality that is unrivalled for £200 - £300 you will pay.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I have reassessed my kitchen priorities and I think I can find a space for something as compact as the aforementioned Eureka Mignon, it seems to get pretty good reviews!?

I don't want to get into modifying commercial grinders until I've learnt a lot more so I reckon that could be a good place to start.

Daren your setup looks v cool, future inspiration...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> There is a little San remo grinder, the SRJ junior, frequently rebadged. I haven't used it, but Rob at Rave coffee reckons they arent bad.


They aren't great either or cheap


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nijntje said:


> I have reassessed my kitchen priorities and I think I can find a space for something as compact as the aforementioned Eureka Mignon, it seems to get pretty good reviews!?
> 
> I don't want to get into modifying commercial grinders until I've learnt a lot more so I reckon that could be a good place to start.
> 
> Daren your setup looks v cool, future inspiration...


If darens set up is inspirational, then " the futures bright, but the future could be now" that grinder is not much more ( completely modded) than a mignon!!!


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> If darens set up is inspirational, then " the futures bright, but the future could be now" that grinder is not much more ( completely modded) than a mignon!!!


lol, you guys are such a bad influence


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Nijntje said:


> I have reassessed my kitchen priorities and I think I can find a space for something as compact as the aforementioned Eureka Mignon, it seems to get pretty good reviews!?
> 
> I don't want to get into modifying commercial grinders until I've learnt a lot more so I reckon that could be a good place to start.
> 
> Daren your setup looks v cool, future inspiration...


Thanks Nijntje









That's my old set up.... You should see the new one!! Blingtastic


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Oohhhh, shiny!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looking very nice daren. The Sj fits in with your setup a treat:good:


----------

